# Daryl Stuermer



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I caught Daryl Stuermer a few weeks ago with band in a small theatre venue in Markham (Flato theatre - great venue). They played a wide range of stuff from the genesis hits, deep tracks such as "In that Quiet Earth" and "Your own special way" and selections from his solo album "Go" which i really like.

Great player, killer band - The rhythm section was outstanding.

Great show to see with the Mrs. My wife thoroughly enjoyed the evening and a memorable concert for certain.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow that would have been a thrill! Saw him playing with Genesis on the Abacab tour ages ago it seems. Great to find out about those smaller shows with perhaps lesser known but fantastic players. Thanks


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in tha area a lot and have never noticed that theatre. Strange, it looks like it's huge.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

There are a lot of buildings in the area but the theatre itself seats 600 or so. The farthest seat is 60 feet away from the stage. The acoustics were great as well.

they seem to bring a lot of not so mainstream talent. It was my first time at Flato and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Saw Genesis 3X in the '70's, twice with Hackett and once with Stuermer. Was such a huge Steve Hackett fan back then, but Stuermer did a respectable job filling his shoes. If Tony Banks weren't such a DB and control freak, methinks Hackett would've stayed on with Genesis post _Wind & Wuthering_. Oh well, a good break for Daryl perhaps...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The MC at the show told the story of how Stuermer got the Genesis gig.....Apparently four guitarists (including Stuermer) were sent a tape with four Genesis songs. Once Stuermer got the gig, he asked Mike Rutherford why he was chosen. The reply: "you were the only one that learned the songs on the tape"


----------

